# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Verwaltungsstellen >  Beschwerdestelle für Touristen am Flughafen von Bangkok eröffnet

## schiene

"Nach fast 2000 Beschwerden von Touristen über angebliche Abzocke am Flughafen von Bangkok haben die Behörden dort ein „Schnellgericht“ eröffnet. Es soll bei der Aufklärung von Betrügereien auf dem Flughafengelände helfen."

hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
Tourismus: Beschwerdestelle für Touristen am Flughafen von Bangkok eröffnet - Diverses - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

----------

